# Sump Pump Pit Cracked



## rustyedge (Aug 30, 2009)

A cracked sump basin is not really a bad thing. In fact, it can be a good thing letting in the water from beneath the concrete floor. I actually drilled many 5/8 holes throughout my basin to let in water. I have no water at all coming in the perimiter drains. All the ground water entering my sump basin comes in through the holes. 

If the crack is huge and letting in rocks, you can always cut to fit a round piece of 1/8 inch thick kydex or similar plastic and screw it to the bottom of the basin with stainless steel screws. It does not have to totally seal the crack. 

Flushing out the basin silt with a hose and letting the pump eject everything out should be done at least once a year.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I suggest scooping out as much solid matter (and mud) you can rather than let the pump do the work and possibly get clogged.


----------



## randyfaz (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks All.
I cleaned out the pit and did find the bottom was cracked. I decided to put the new pump up on a brick to keep it off the stuff.

I'll keep an eye on it.


----------

